# ما هو مستقبل الفحوصات اللاإتلافية ndt ؟ + ( استشارة )



## جديد القديم (28 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

سأبدا السنة هذه دراسة ndt لمدة سنتين لتخرج بدبلوم 
ولدي عدة استفسارات 
1- هل هذا المجال مطلوب ؟ سمعت انه مرغوب كدورة مع تخصص الميكانيكا 
اما لوحدة فليس له مجال توظيف 
2- هل الدخل مجزي ؟
3- هل يمكن تكملة البكالوريوس ؟ 

عندي اسئلة كثيرة جدا ولكن انتظر الاجابات


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 أغسطس 2013)

1- المجال مطلوب ولكن ليس بكثرة وفى مصر منتشر أكثر فى مجال البترول اما فى الخارج ففى مجالات كثيرة وارتباطه بمجال ميكانيكا وثيق.
2- المرتب يكون مجزى جدااااااااااااااً.
3- لم أفهم ما المقصود ؟؟


----------



## جديد القديم (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا اخ احمد 
انا اريد ان ادرس هذا التخصص بعد ان اعلنت شركة ارامكو انها بحاجة لسعوديين يعملون في هذا المجال 
ولكن انا قلق بسبب اني لا احمل اي خلفية ميكانيكه 
القصد من السؤال الثالث 
هو هل يوجد مجال لمواصلة الدراسة والحصول البكالوريوس ؟
لاني لا اريد ان اعمل تحت مسمى فني 
اشعر انة لا يلبي طموحي


----------



## جديد القديم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

انتظر الاجابات


----------



## correng (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جديد القديم قال:


> انتظر الاجابات




المستقبل طبعا بيد الله

الانسان يعمل اللي عليه و التوفيق من عند ربنا 

التخصص ممتاز جدا و مستقبله ممتاز 

لا يهم ان تكون خلفيه ميكانيكيه 

في ناس من مختلف التخصصات تعمل في الموضوع

صلي استخاره و توكل على الله


----------



## جديد القديم (8 نوفمبر 2013)

correng قال:


> المستقبل طبعا بيد الله
> 
> الانسان يعمل اللي عليه و التوفيق من عند ربنا
> 
> ...



ونعم بالله 
وشكرا لك 
انا بحثت ووجدت ان الويب العربي فقير جدا 
لا توجد سوى مواضيع محدوده عن هذا التخصص !!


----------

